# أنت ملك اليهود؟ فأجاب وقال له: أنت تقول



## نجمة الجدي (15 يونيو 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة 

ممكن توضيح وفقكم الرب 

عندما سأله علماء اليهود والحاكم الروماني الوصي : هل أنت مَلِك اليهود؟

كان اجابات يسوع :
أنت قلت ( متى 26:64 )
انت تقول ( متى 27:11)
هم يقولون ( مرقص 15:2 )
أنتم تقولون ( لوقا 22:70 )

الشبهة تقول  :

فلم يقل: نعم، لأنه ليس هو ملك اليهود بل هو الشبيه الذي نزل ليُصلب ويُقتل بدلاً عن سيدنا يسوع 

وهذا نص جوابه - بعد أن الُقِيَ عليه القبض - :

إنجيل متى -الاصحاح 26

62 فَقَامَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَمَا تُجِيبُ بِشَيْءٍ؟ مَاذَا يَشْهَدُ بِهِ هذَانِ عَلَيْكَ؟»
63 وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا. فَأَجَابَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ؟»
64 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ».

إنجيل متى - الاصحاح 27

11 فَوَقَفَ يَسُوعُ أَمَامَ الْوَالِي. فَسَأَلَهُ الْوَالِي قِائِلاً: «أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ تَقُولُ».
12 وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ لَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ.
13 فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَمَا تَسْمَعُ كَمْ يَشْهَدُونَ عَلَيْكَ؟»
14 فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ وَلاَ عَنْ كَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، حَتَّى تَعَجَّبَ الْوَالِي جِدًّا.

انجيل مرقص- الاصحاح الخامس عشر

1 وللوقت في الصباح تشاور رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ والكتبة والمجمع كله، فأوثقوا يسوع ومضوا به وأسلموه إلى بيلاطس
2 فسأله بيلاطس: أنت ملك اليهود؟ فأجاب وقال له: أنت تقول
3 وكان رؤساء الكهنة يشتكون عليه كثيرا
4 فسأله بيلاطس أيضا قائلا: أما تجيب بشيء؟ انظر كم يشهدون عليك
5 فلم يجب يسوع أيضا بشيء حتى تعجب بيلاطس


انجيل لوقا - الاصحاح 22

66 وَلَمَّا كَانَ النَّهَارُ اجْتَمَعَتْ مَشْيَخَةُ الشَّعْبِ: رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ، وَأَصْعَدُوهُ إِلَى مَجْمَعِهِمْ
67 قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمسِيحَ، فَقُلْ لَنَا!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ لاَ تُصَدِّقُونَ،
68 وَإِنْ سَأَلْتُ لاَ تُجِيبُونَنِي وَلاَ تُطْلِقُونَنِي.
69 مُنْذُ الآنَ يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ».
70 فَقَالَ الْجَمِيعُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ»
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يونيو 2011)

إقتباس : ((فلم يقل: نعم، لأنه ليس هو ملك اليهود* بل هو الشبيه* الذي نزل ليُصلب ويُقتل بدلاً عن سيدنا يسوع ))

جبتها منين ديه بقى ، فين لقيت كلمة الشبيه ديه !!!!!!!!!!!!

+++ إن أردت الفهم ، فإدرس كل المواضع التى قال فيها هذه الصيغة ، لتعرف أن معناها الإثبات وليس النفى

هذا إذا كنت تبحث عن الفهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## نجمة الجدي (15 يونيو 2011)

*الشبهة عند المسلمين هو وجود شبيه فدى سيدنا يسوع 

الشبهة المطروحة التي تؤكد ان الذي صلب على  الصليب هو  الشبيه وليس سيدنا  يسوع 

هل الشبهة واضحة ؟

هم يقولون لو  ان سيدنا يسوع هو التي تم القبض عليه لقال  عندما ساله  

انت ملك اليهود  ؟

لو كان هو نفسه سيدنا يسوع لاجاب ب نعم 

واضح ؟*


----------



## تيمو (15 يونيو 2011)

يا نجمة الجدي

هذا الجواب من أروع الأجوبة التي قالها المسيح ، والتي أعشقها ولا أمل من تكرار هذا الجواب وقرائته ألف مرة ومرة ..

بل على العكس ، هذا الجواب يؤكّد أن المسيح يؤكّد على هذه الحقيقة ويعتبر أنهم هم من يقولون عنه هذا وليس هو من يقول عن ذاته هذا ، لأنه تابع جوابه : بل أقول ومن الآن تبصرون ...


----------



## تيمو (15 يونيو 2011)

ولماذا لم يقل نعم مباشرة ... هو أجابك يا نجمة وأنت وضعت جوابه 




> 66 وَلَمَّا كَانَ النَّهَارُ اجْتَمَعَتْ مَشْيَخَةُ الشَّعْبِ: رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ، وَأَصْعَدُوهُ إِلَى مَجْمَعِهِمْ
> 67 قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمسِيحَ، فَقُلْ لَنَا!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ لاَ تُصَدِّقُونَ،
> 68 وَإِنْ سَأَلْتُ لاَ تُجِيبُونَنِي وَلاَ تُطْلِقُونَنِي.
> 69 مُنْذُ الآنَ يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ».
> 70 فَقَالَ الْجَمِيعُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ»


----------



## نجمة الجدي (15 يونيو 2011)

*كان اجابات سيدنا يسوع :
أنت قلت ( متى 26:64 )
انت تقول ( متى 27:11)
هم يقولون ( مرقص 15:2 )
أنتم تقولون ( لوقا 22:70 )

الشبهة  هي  

لماذا لم يقل  "نعم  "

المسلمون يقولون ان الله ارسل شبيه  لسيدنا يسوع  وفداه 

ودليلهم  هو  اجوبة سيدنا يسوع 

لو كان هو الذي تم القبض عليه لقال نعم  

هل واضح  الشبهة ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## حنا السرياني (15 يونيو 2011)

الشبهه سخيفه مع احترامي لناقلها
و يبدو ان صاحب الشبهه لديه مشكله في عينيه
فقد رد علي شبهته بنفسه
إنجيل متى 26: 64
 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ. 
إنجيل لوقا 22: 67-71
 قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمسِيحَ، فَقُلْ لَنَا!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ لاَ تُصَدِّقُونَ، وَإِنْ سَأَلْتُ لاَ تُجِيبُونَنِي وَلاَ تُطْلِقُونَنِي.
 مُنْذُ الآنَ يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ».
 فَقَالَ الْجَمِيعُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: أَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ
 فَقَالُوا: مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شَهَادَةٍ؟ لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ سَمِعْنَا مِنْ فَمِهِ.
و المسيح هنا يذكر اليهود بنبوة دانيال عن ابن الانسان
 سفر دانيال 7: 13
 كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. 
ويفسر اليهود النبوه كالاتي
يقول الرابي راشي ابن الانسان هو المسيا الملك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 يونيو 2011)

كلام قمة فى الجهل ، ومثير للاشمئزاز .

يعنى الشخص قال (انت قلت ) يبقى شبيه ، ولو قال (نعم) يبقى هو المسيح .
دى قاعدة زى قاعدة فيثاغورس !!!!؟؟
وبعدين النص كاملا يذكر المسيح مرارا وتكرارا ، ازاى يشيلوا اسم المسيح ويحتفظوا بكلمة انت قلت  ، هو زى القران ياخدوا اللى عاجبهم ويرموا اللى مش عاجبهم !؟

ما هذا الهراء ، للدرجة دى وصلت رداءة البحث الاسلامى ؟

بالنسبة لانت قلت هو ده اسلوب المسيح فى الرد . 
فالمسيح قال ايضا لبيلاطس

*John 18:33*ثُمَّ دَخَلَ بِيلاَطُسُ أَيْضًا إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَدَعَا يَسُوعَ، وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟» *John 18:34*أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَمِنْ ذَاتِكَ تَقُولُ هذَا، أَمْ آخَرُونَ قَالُوا لَكَ عَنِّي؟» *John 18:35*أَجَابَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَلَعَلِّي أَنَا يَهُودِيٌّ؟ أُمَّتُكَ وَرُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَسْلَمُوكَ إِلَيَّ. مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟» *John 18:36*أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ، لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا». *John 18:37*فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ إِذًا مَلِكٌ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«أَنْتَ تَقُولُ: إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. لِهذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا، وَلِهذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي». *John 18:38*قَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ:«مَا هُوَ الْحَقُّ؟». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا خَرَجَ أَيْضًا إِلَى الْيَهُودِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَنَا لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً.

مش بس كده ، حتى بعد موته جسديا وقيامته .
ظهر لتوما تلميذه وقاله بالحرف الواحد
*John 20:26 *وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضًا دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ، وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسْطِ وَقَالَ:«سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ!». *John 20:27*ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا:«هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ، وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي، وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِنًا». *John 20:28*أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ:«رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!». *John 20:29*قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا».


----------



## نجمة الجدي (15 يونيو 2011)

لم افهم 
اين اجابة الشبهة ؟

*الشبهة هي لماذا لم يقول سيدنا يسوع عندما سالوه هل انت ملك اليهود ؟  بنعم 
*
بالنسبة لموضوع ابن الانسان لانريد الخوض به  ضمن هذا الموضوع حيث سوف تتشعب الشبهة وساطرحها في موضوع مستقل  عن ما يقول المسلمون عن ابن الانسان 

بالنسبة الى ابن الانسان فهو في العقيدة الاسلامية يمثل المهدي الذي يظهر في اخر الزمان


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 يونيو 2011)

اما بالنسبة لقصر اجابة المسيح فهذا تحقيقا لنبوة قيلت فيه بقرون قبل مجيئه على الارض .

نبوة اشعياء النبى فى القرن ال7 قبل الميلاد
*4*. لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً.
*5*. وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا.
*6*. كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا.
*7*. ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ.

لهذا كان المسيح صامتا ، بمعنى لم يبشر ولم يدافع عن نفسه.


----------



## نجمة الجدي (15 يونيو 2011)

*هم يقولون  نجد  يسوع  قد انكر كل شيء بل لم ينطق بشيء وسيق كما ذكر في سفر إشعياء 53 وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ.


السيد يسوع قال انا كلمت العالم علانية بينما الشبيه  الذي صلب بدله  صامت لايكلمهم


هل كان السيد  يسوع المسيح شخصيه معروفه بين اليهود والناس أم كان شخصا مجهولا لهم؟؟

يجيبون على هذا السؤال نجدها من على فم السيد المسيح نفسه فى الإنجيل طبقا لرواية يوحنا عندما سأله رئيس الكهنه عن تلاميذه وتعاليمه الإصحاح الثامن عشر الأعداد 19 و 20
انجيل يوحنا الاعداد 19-20( فسأل رئيس الكهنة يسوع عن تلاميذه وعن تعليمه اجابه يسوع انا كلمت العالم علانية.انا علّمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما.وفي الخفاء لم اتكلم بشيء)

فقد شتم معلمى الشريعة قائلاً لهم )يا أولاد الأفاعي) متى 3: 7

وشتمهم في موضع آخر قائلاً لهم (أيها الجهال العميان) متى 23: 17

أَيُّهَا الْحَيَّاتُ أَوْلاَدَ الأَفَاعِي كَيْفَ تَهْرُبُونَ مِنْ دَيْنُونَةِ جَهَنَّمَ؟) متى 23-33

واتهمهم بالجهل والنفاق والرياء أمام الجموع بينما المصلوب  الشبيه صامت ؟؟؟  هنا الشبهة المطروحة من قبل المسلمين

يسوع انا كلمت العالم علانية بينما بالمقابل نرى المصلوب الشبيه  صامت صمت المقبوض عليه أمام بيلاطس كما ورد فى متى الاصحاح 13 العدد27 ( فقال له بيلاطس أما تسمع كم يشهدون عليك)

فلم يجبه ولا عن كلمة واحدة حتى تعجب الوالي جدا) فإن كان هو يسوع  المسيح فلماذا لم يجيبه؟؟ على الرغم من فصاحة لسان السيد المسيح وشجاعته والذي بكت الناس علانية؟؟

 بل أنه عندما أرسلوا المقبوض عليه لهيرودوس فرح هيدوس كثيرا لأنه كان يريد أن يرى السيد المسيح ويسمع منه بل ويرى أية معجزه منه وسأله أشياء كثيره فماذا حدث؟؟؟

يروى لنا لوقا تلك الواقعه الاصحاح 8 العدد23 ( واما هيرودس فلما رأى يسوع فرح جدا لانه كان يريد من زمان طويل ان يراه لسماعه عنه اشياء كثيرة وترجى ان يرى آية تصنع منه)
لوقا تلك الواقعه الاصحاح 9 العدد23 (وسأله بكلام كثير فلم يجبه بشيء)

1.مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ

هل الشبهة واضحة وفقكم الرب 

يعني هم يقولون  بان الذي قبض عليه هو شبيه يسوع  لذلك لم يقل نعم  عندما سالوه  هل انت ملك اليهود  ويعززونها بادلة اخرى هي  ان يسوع كان يبكت  بينما الشبيه صامت  

*


----------



## تيمو (15 يونيو 2011)

يا نجمة الجدي ، المسيح أجابك لماذا لم يجبهم ... 

انجيل لوقا - الاصحاح 22

66 وَلَمَّا كَانَ النَّهَارُ اجْتَمَعَتْ مَشْيَخَةُ الشَّعْبِ: رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ، وَأَصْعَدُوهُ إِلَى مَجْمَعِهِمْ
67 قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمسِيحَ، فَقُلْ لَنَا!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ لاَ تُصَدِّقُونَ،
68 وَإِنْ سَأَلْتُ لاَ تُجِيبُونَنِي وَلاَ تُطْلِقُونَنِي.
69 مُنْذُ الآنَ يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ».
70 فَقَالَ الْجَمِيعُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ»

أوضح من هيك نص لا أظن أنه يوجد ...

تعالى بقى نشرب كاسة شاي ليبتون نخب أول ...


----------



## نجمة الجدي (15 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> يا نجمة الجدي ، المسيح أجابك لماذا لم يجبهم ...
> 
> انجيل لوقا - الاصحاح 22
> 
> ...



*اين قال نعم  ؟؟؟ هو قال انتم تقولون !!!
*


----------



## تيمو (15 يونيو 2011)

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ لاَ تُصَدِّقُونَ، 68 وَإِنْ سَأَلْتُ لاَ تُجِيبُونَنِي وَلاَ تُطْلِقُونَنِي.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 يونيو 2011)

> السيد يسوع قال انا كلمت العالم علانية بينما الشبيه الذي صلب بدله صامت لايكلمهم



كان صامت امام اليهود ، ولكنه تكلم مع بيلاطس كما وضحت فى المداخلة رقم 8
يا ريت تقريها ، ولا تتجاهليها .
فالمسيح قال لبيلاطس

John 18:33ثُمَّ دَخَلَ بِيلاَطُسُ أَيْضًا إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَدَعَا يَسُوعَ، وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟» John 18:34أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَمِنْ ذَاتِكَ تَقُولُ هذَا، أَمْ آخَرُونَ قَالُوا لَكَ عَنِّي؟» John 18:35أَجَابَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَلَعَلِّي أَنَا يَهُودِيٌّ؟ أُمَّتُكَ وَرُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَسْلَمُوكَ إِلَيَّ. مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟» John 18:36أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ، لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا». John 18:37فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ إِذًا مَلِكٌ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«أَنْتَ تَقُولُ: إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. لِهذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا، وَلِهذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي». John 18:38قَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ:«مَا هُوَ الْحَقُّ؟». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا خَرَجَ أَيْضًا إِلَى الْيَهُودِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَنَا لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً.



> هل كان السيد يسوع المسيح شخصيه معروفه بين اليهود والناس أم كان شخصا مجهولا لهم؟؟
> 
> يجيبون على هذا السؤال نجدها من على فم السيد المسيح نفسه فى الإنجيل طبقا لرواية يوحنا عندما سأله رئيس الكهنه عن تلاميذه وتعاليمه الإصحاح الثامن عشر الأعداد 19 و 20
> انجيل يوحنا الاعداد 19-20( فسأل رئيس الكهنة يسوع عن تلاميذه وعن تعليمه اجابه يسوع انا كلمت العالم علانية.انا علّمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما.وفي الخفاء لم اتكلم بشيء)
> ...



نعم ، ولذلك نجد انه من الخرافات ان يقول احد ان المسيح لم يصلب ، وان واحد شبهه صلب ، خاصة وعندما نرى ان المسيح تكلم وهو على الصليب ولم يكن صامتا ، فيوحنا التلميذ وام المسيح كانوا امام المسيح يسمعونه ويروه 


John 19:25 
​​وَكَانَتْ وَاقِفَاتٍ عِنْدَ صَلِيبِ يَسُوعَ، أُمُّهُ، وَأُخْتُ أُمِّهِ مَرْيَمُ زَوْجَةُ كِلُوبَا، وَمَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ. John 19:26فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ، وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفًا، قَالَ لأُمِّهِ:«يَا امْرَأَةُ، هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ». John 19:27ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلتِّلْمِيذِ:«هُوَذَا أُمُّكَ». وَمِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ أَخَذَهَا التِّلْمِيذُ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ. ​ 


> يسوع انا كلمت العالم علانية بينما بالمقابل نرى المصلوب الشبيه صامت صمت المقبوض عليه أمام بيلاطس كما ورد فى متى الاصحاح 13 العدد27 ( فقال له بيلاطس أما تسمع كم يشهدون عليك)​
> 
> 
> فلم يجبه ولا عن كلمة واحدة حتى تعجب الوالي جدا) فإن كان هو يسوع المسيح فلماذا لم يجيبه؟؟ على الرغم من فصاحة لسان السيد المسيح وشجاعته والذي بكت الناس علانية؟؟​




لان ده تحقيقة لنبوة ، جعلته صامتا امام اليهود لا يدافع عن نفسه . ومع ذلك قال (انت قلت) مقررا صحة كلامهم بكونه المسيح ابن الله .


نبوة اشعياء النبى فى القرن ال7 قبل الميلاد
4. لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً.
5. وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا.
6. كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا.​
7. ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ.


وبعدين ده النبوات قالت كل حاجة ،
يوحنا المعمدان لما شاف المسيح (وهو قريبه )
قال / هوذا حمل الله رافع خطية العالم​


الملايكة عند ولادة المسيح ، ظهروا للاويين مربى الخرفان ، وقالولهم (اليوم ولد لكم مخلص هو المسيح الرب) ، وكأنهم بيقولوا ، المسيح هو الخروف الحقيقى اللى هيموت علشان الخطايا​


اقرى وشوفى النبوات اللى اتقالت بمئات السنين قبل المسيح ، عن ذبح الخروف الحقيقى الذى يحمل الخطايا عن الجميع ، الذى وضع الله عليه اثم الجميع (اشع 53)​

وكثير اتكلم المسيح نفسه عن موته ، وعن صلبه

John 3:14​​​«وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، ​John 12:32​​​وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ». John 12:33قَالَ هذَا مُشِيرًا إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعًا أَنْ يَمُوتَ. ​John 12:24​​​اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ. 

اقرى الكلام وفتحى مخك ​John 10:11  ​​​أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. John 10:12وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ، وَلَيْسَ رَاعِيًا، الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ، فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ، فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا. John 10:13وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ، وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ. John 10:14أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي، John 10:15كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. John 10:16وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضًا فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ. John 10:17لِهذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ، لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لآخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. John 10:18لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي، بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. هذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي». ​ 

لما تاخدى المسيحية ، خديها من اصحابها واعرفيها منهم 


فوقى يا بنتى ، وسيبك من الجهلاء اللى لا يعرفوا حاجة عن المسيحية ولا اليهودية ، وهيضيعوكى بجهلهم ، ورداءة تفكيرهم الغير مدعوم بمخ وتفكير ولا دراسة ولا غيره .​


انكار الصليب هو عمل شيطانى ، وهدفه انكار الفداء ، لان به يخرج البشر من سلطان الشيطان.​
المسيح قال
*John 12:48​*​​​​​​​​​مَنْ رَذَلَنِي وَلَمْ يَقْبَلْ كَلاَمِي فَلَهُ مَنْ يَدِينُهُ. اَلْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهِ هُوَ يَدِينُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ، ​عقلك فى راسك تعرف خلاصك​​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (15 يونيو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد مع الجميع*​ 




> *عندما سأله علماء اليهود والحاكم الروماني الوصي : هل أنت مَلِك اليهود؟
> 
> كان اجابات يسوع :
> أنت قلت ( متى 26:64 )
> ...





انا مش هظن سوء بطرح الشبهة لان طرحها يتعمد عدم البحث الصادق والامين ..
لماذا التعمد .. لانه يذكر نصوص ويتعمد عدم ذكر نص يهدم شبهته
النص هو  : 
60فَقَامَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ فِي الْوَسْطِ وَسَأَلَ يَسُوعَ قَائلاً: «أَمَا تُجِيبُ بِشَيْءٍ؟ مَاذَا يَشْهَدُ بِهِ هَؤُلاَءِ عَلَيْكَ؟» 61أَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ سَاكِتاً وَلَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. فَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضاً وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَأَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ؟» *62فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: « أَنَا هُوَ*. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِياً فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ». 63فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ ثِيَابَهُ وَقَالَ: «مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟ 64قَدْ سَمِعْتُمُ التَّجَادِيفَ! مَا رَأْيُكُمْ؟» فَالْجَمِيعُ حَكَمُوا عَلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ مُسْتَوْجِبُ الْمَوْتِ. 65فَابْتَدَأَ قَوْمٌ يَبْصُقُونَ عَلَيْهِ، وَيُغَطُّونَ وَجْهَهُ وَيَلْكُمُونَهُ وَيَقُولُونَ لَهُ: «تَنَبَّأْ». وَكَانَ الْخُدَّامُ يَلْطِمُونَهُ. 
مر62:14​*اما بالنسبة لجملة " انت تقول " فهو يا عزيزتى مصطلح يونانى يعنى نعم واكد ذلك :*
 أ. ت. روبرتسون عن أسئلة الفريسيين له: «يقبل يسوع التحدي ويقر بإعلانه، إنه هذه الثلاثة معاً (المسيا، ابن الإنسان، ابن الله). *أما تعبير «أنت تقول» (Humeislegete) فهو مصطلح يوناني يعني (نعم) (قارن ذلك مع عبارة «أنا هو» في مرقس 14: 62، "أنت قلت" في متى 26: 64).* (Robertson, WPNT, 277) 


اتمنى تكون وصلتك الاجابة​


----------



## نجمة الجدي (15 يونيو 2011)

*انجيل مرقص - الاصحاح 14 


60 فقام رئيس الكهنة في الوسط وسأل يسوع قائلا: أما تجيب بشيء؟ ماذا يشهد به هؤلاء عليك

61 أما هو فكان ساكتا ولم يجب بشيء. فسأله رئيس الكهنة أيضا وقال له: أأنت المسيح ابن المبارك

62 فقال يسوع: أنا هو . وسوف تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالسا عن يمين القوة، وآتيا في سحاب السماء

63 فمزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه وقال: ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود



إنجيل متى -الاصحاح 26

62 فَقَامَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَمَا تُجِيبُ بِشَيْءٍ؟ مَاذَا يَشْهَدُ بِهِ هذَانِ عَلَيْكَ؟»
63 وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا. فَأَجَابَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ؟»
64 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ».

إنجيل متى - الاصحاح 27

11 فَوَقَفَ يَسُوعُ أَمَامَ الْوَالِي. فَسَأَلَهُ الْوَالِي قِائِلاً: «أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ تَقُولُ».
12 وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ لَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ.
13 فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَمَا تَسْمَعُ كَمْ يَشْهَدُونَ عَلَيْكَ؟»
14 فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ وَلاَ عَنْ كَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، حَتَّى تَعَجَّبَ الْوَالِي جِدًّا.

انجيل مرقص- الاصحاح الخامس عشر

1 وللوقت في الصباح تشاور رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ والكتبة والمجمع كله، فأوثقوا يسوع ومضوا به وأسلموه إلى بيلاطس
2 فسأله بيلاطس: أنت ملك اليهود؟ فأجاب وقال له: أنت تقول
3 وكان رؤساء الكهنة يشتكون عليه كثيرا
4 فسأله بيلاطس أيضا قائلا: أما تجيب بشيء؟ انظر كم يشهدون عليك
5 فلم يجب يسوع أيضا بشيء حتى تعجب بيلاطس


انجيل لوقا - الاصحاح 22

66 وَلَمَّا كَانَ النَّهَارُ اجْتَمَعَتْ مَشْيَخَةُ الشَّعْبِ: رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ، وَأَصْعَدُوهُ إِلَى مَجْمَعِهِمْ
67 قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمسِيحَ، فَقُلْ لَنَا!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ لاَ تُصَدِّقُونَ،
68 وَإِنْ سَأَلْتُ لاَ تُجِيبُونَنِي وَلاَ تُطْلِقُونَنِي.
69 مُنْذُ الآنَ يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ».
70 فَقَالَ الْجَمِيعُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ»

انجيل يوحنا - الاصحاح 18

3 فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا الْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّامًا مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ، وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ.
4 فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟»
5 أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ». وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضًا وَاقِفًا مَعَهُمْ.
6 فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ»، رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
7 فَسَأَلَهُمْ أَيْضًا: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» فَقَالُوا: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ».
8 أَجَابَ يَسُوع: «قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ».*


هذه النصوص كلها  

*اين اجاب يسوع الناصري  ب نعم  ؟؟
*

*وفقكم الرب  اريد نص صريح  *


----------



## حنا السرياني (15 يونيو 2011)

اجابته كانت نعم بحسب لغه زمانه والايات الاحقه تثبت كلامي ولذلك نجد في التراجم الانكليزيه
NIV
Again the high priest asked him, “Are you the Christ,f  the Son of the Blessed One?”
I am,” said Jesus. “And you will see the Son of Man sitting at the right hand of the Mighty One and coming on the clouds of heaven.” 
KJV
But he held his peace, and answered nothing. Again the high priest asked him, and said unto him, Art thou the Christ, the Son of the Blessed? And Jesus said, I am: and ye shall see the Son of man sitting on the right hand of power, and coming in the clouds of heaven
و لاتنسي ان المسيح كان موجود قبل 2000 سنه و بالطبع العادات كانت يهوديه و اللغه كانت اراميه و اليهود فهموا قصده جيدا


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2011)

> *الشبهة هي لماذا لم يقول سيدنا يسوع عندما سالوه هل انت ملك اليهود ؟  بنعم *



قال نعم ، هذا اللفظ يعني نعم ..


----------



## Reality (15 يونيو 2011)

*نجمه الجدي رافضي مجوسي من اتباع السيستاني ووكيله وكيل المتعه والفضيحة مناف الناجي يضع الصليب ظنا منه أنه يمكن أن يخدعنا.
أولى لك أن تذهب إلى معابد قم والغرزة العلمية بالعراق وتنصحهم أيها الفارسي.
*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (15 يونيو 2011)

*
اخوان لماذا هذه  الكلمات  

على العموم اشكر ادبكم  


انقل لكم نص معنى انا هو من الموقع الرسمي للكنيسة

شرح الكتاب المقدس - العهد القديم - القس انطونيوس فكري - تفسير سفر الخروج 

ويهوه ترجمت باليونانية " أنا هو "= إيجو إيمي . لذلك قال المسيح حين ترفعون ابن الإنسان ستعرفون أني أنا هو (إيجو إيمي) (يو28:8) أي ستعرفون أني أنا يهوه. 

ولذلك حين جاء يهوذا ليسلمه مع العساكر سألهم يسوع من تطلبون قالوا يسوع قال " أنا هو"فسقطوا على وجوههم فكان المسيح بقوله هذا يعلن لاهوته وأنه هو يهوه. ولكن إذا حاولنا أن نعرف أكثر من ذلك لن نستطيع وسنسمع "لماذا تسأل عن إسمي وهو عجيب".

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...oug/Tafseer-Sefr-El-Khroug__01-Chapter-03.htm*l


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (15 يونيو 2011)

يبدو انى كنت اضع الاجابة لمن لا يفهمها او يتوعى لها جيدا 



> هذه النصوص كلها
> 
> *اين اجاب يسوع الناصري ب نعم ؟؟
> *
> ...


 
*أَنَا هُوَ*

هنا قال انا هو  يعنى اثبت ذلك 

النص هو : 

*60فَقَامَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ فِي الْوَسْطِ وَسَأَلَ يَسُوعَ قَائلاً: «أَمَا تُجِيبُ بِشَيْءٍ؟ مَاذَا يَشْهَدُ بِهِ هَؤُلاَءِ عَلَيْكَ؟» 61أَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ سَاكِتاً وَلَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. فَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضاً وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَأَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ؟» 62فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: « أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِياً فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ». 63فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ ثِيَابَهُ وَقَالَ: «مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟ 64قَدْ سَمِعْتُمُ التَّجَادِيفَ! مَا رَأْيُكُمْ؟» فَالْجَمِيعُ حَكَمُوا عَلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ مُسْتَوْجِبُ الْمَوْتِ. 65فَابْتَدَأَ قَوْمٌ يَبْصُقُونَ عَلَيْهِ، وَيُغَطُّونَ وَجْهَهُ وَيَلْكُمُونَهُ وَيَقُولُونَ لَهُ: «تَنَبَّأْ». وَكَانَ الْخُدَّامُ يَلْطِمُونَهُ. 
مر62:14
*​*اما بالنسبة لجملة " انت تقول " فهو يا عزيزتى مصطلح يونانى يعنى نعم واكد ذلك :
أ. ت. روبرتسون عن أسئلة الفريسيين له: «يقبل يسوع التحدي ويقر بإعلانه، إنه هذه الثلاثة معاً (المسيا، ابن الإنسان، ابن الله). أما تعبير «أنت تقول» (Humeislegete) فهو مصطلح يوناني يعني (نعم) (قارن ذلك مع عبارة «أنا هو» في مرقس 14: 62، "أنت قلت" في متى 26: 64). (Robertson, WPNT, 277) *​ 
* 
​**



نجمه الجدي رافضي مجوسي من اتباع السيستاني ووكيله وكيل المتعه والفضيحة مناف الناجي يضع الصليب ظنا منه أنه يمكن أن يخدعنا.
أولى لك أن تذهب إلى معابد قم والغرزة العلمية بالعراق وتنصحهم أيها الفارسي.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
عزيزى نحن نعرف ذلك ولا احد يخدعنا .. لان الزميل وقع فى انه شيعى بكلامه الاتى 




> بالنسبة الى ابن الانسان فهو في العقيدة الاسلامية يمثل المهدي الذي يظهر في اخر الزمان


 
ولكن نحن نجاوب بكل صدر رحب على اى اسئلة مطروحه بعيدا عن التناول الشخصى والذاتى


----------



## حنا السرياني (15 يونيو 2011)

انت تاتي لنا بتفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري لسفر الخروج و نحن نتكلم عن علي الاناجيل و علي كلن دعنا نذهب الي الاصل اليوناني
ὁ δὲ Ἰησοῦς εἶπεν· ἐγώ εἰμι, καὶ ὄψεσθε τὸν υἱὸν  τοῦ  ἀνθρώπου ἐκ δεξιῶν καθήμενον τῆς δυνάμεως καὶ ἐρχόμενον μετὰ  τῶν  νεφελῶν τοῦ οὐρανοῦ. 
الكلمة التي استخدمها يسوع هي εἰμί ايمي 
owns
am 
و قد استخدمها يسوع في اماكن كثيره مثل
إنجيل يوحنا 6: 48
أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ.
إنجيل يوحنا 14: 6
أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِ
و كذلك استخدمها يوحنا المعمدان لدلاله علي نفسه
إنجيل يوحنا 3: 28
أَنْتُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ لِي أَنِّي قُلْتُ: لَسْتُ أَنَا الْمَسِيحَ بَلْ إِنِّي مُرْسَلٌ أَمَامَهُ
 إنجيل يوحنا 1: 34
وَأَنَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَشَهِدْتُ أَنَّ هذَا هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (15 يونيو 2011)

*



نقل لكم نص معنى انا هو من الموقع الرسمي للكنيسة

شرح الكتاب المقدس - العهد القديم - القس انطونيوس فكري - تفسير سفر الخروج 

ويهوه ترجمت باليونانية " أنا هو "= إيجو إيمي . لذلك قال المسيح حين ترفعون ابن الإنسان ستعرفون أني أنا هو (إيجو إيمي) (يو28:8) أي ستعرفون أني أنا يهوه. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
يا عزيزى انا هو لها عدة استخدامات والاستخدام الذى تتحدث عنه  وهو الاستخدام المطلق ولكن يوجد نوعين من الاستخدام الاخر لها وهو استخدام الهوية واستخدام فى حالات الاسم المرفوع

وناخذ من احدى الابحاث هذا الاقتباس :
"
يُقدم لنا العالمان نيومان و أوجينا، و هما أكبر علماء الترجمة عن اليونانية فى القرن العشرين، مُختصر غير مُخِل لهذه الإستخدامات فى إنجيل يوحنا، كما يلى:

"فى إنجيل يوحنا، أستخدم يسوع جملة "انا هو" *بثلاث طرق مختلفة.* أولاً، *كتعبير بسيط عن الهوية* فى يو 4 : 26، 6 : 20، 18 : 5. *ثانياً: فى غالبية الحالات يتبعها الإسم المرفوع* فى يو 6 : 35 و 51، 8 : 12، 10 : 7 و 9 و 11 و 14، 11 : 25، 14 : 6، 15 : 1 و 5. *ثالثاً، فى أماكن متعددة، أُستُخدِمت بصيغة مُطلقة* فى يو 8 : 24 و 28 و 58، 13 : 19. و من الضرورى أن ننظر عن قرب للإستخدام المُطلق لعبارة "أنا هو". رغم أن هناك ادلة على وجود إستخدام مشابه لهذا المُصطلح فى الأدب الدينى خارج العهد القديم، فالعهد القديم نفسه يوفر أفضل خلفية لفِهم إستخدام المصطلح فى الإنجيل. فى خروج 3 : 14، و فى المقطع الذى يعلن الله فيه عن إسمه لموسى، ترجمت السبعينية اليونانية الجملة العبرية إلى "أنا الموجود". هذه الترجمة للإسم الإلهى فى اليونانية موجودة أيضاً فى أماكن أخرى فى العهد القديم. فى أماكن متعددة، أُستُخدِمت "انا هو" I am، و هى فى العبرية حرفياً "أنا هو" I he، كالإسم الإلهى. أشعياء 43 : 25 مثال منضبط لهذا الأمر. فى هذا النص يقرأ النص العبرى "أنا، أنا هو، الذى يمحو الخطية". السبعينية تترجم الجزء الأول من هذه العبارة بإستخدام التعبير اليونانى "أنا هو" مرتين. و تقرأ السبعينية النص:"أنا هو، أنا هو، الذى يمحو الخطية"، و "انا هو" الثانية فى النص هى المساوى للإسم الإلهى. و المترجمين اليونانيين لنص أشعياء 51 : 12 أتبعوا نفس الطريقة فى الترجمة. و لاحقاً فى العقيدة اليهودية، أُستُخدِم التعبير "انا هو" بشكل واضح كإسم الله. و هكذا، فإن فى هذه النصوص فى إنجيل يوحنا، حينما يستخدم يسوع "أنا هو" بشكل مُطلق، فهو يطابق نفسه بالله

"​


----------



## Reality (15 يونيو 2011)

*اليس من الأولى لك أيها الرافضي أن تذهب إلى اوكاركم ومعابدكم في قم اصحاب العمامات السوداء وتنصحهم أن يكفوا ايديهم لعن الآخرين وانت تعلم من أقصد بالآخرين  ؟ !!

أليس من الأولى لك أيها المجوسي أن تذهب إلى السيستاني وأذنابه وتدعوه أن يبطل عقيدة التطبير ؟ !! 

أليس من الأولى لك أيها الفارسي أن تذهب إلى كربلاء وتدعو الناس أن يبطلوا طلب الحاجات والمحتاجات من القبور والموتى ؟

أليس من الأولى لك أيها السبئي أن تذهب إلى النجف الاشرم وتدعو الناس أن يكفوا عن السب واللعن ليل نهار في الحسينيات والمراقد والخزعبلات ؟ !!

أليس من الأولى لك أيها الشيعي أن تذهب إلى البحرين والكويت ولبنان وتدعو الناس أن يكفوا عن زواج المتعه ؟؟!!! 

عجيب امركم ايها المجوس !!! 

الأمر ليس هذا فحسب بل أنا اتحداك ايها المجوسي أن تبحث في تاريخكم الاسود عن حروبكم منذ نشأة عقيدتكم الفاسدة .. أأتي لي بحملة واحدة قام بها أنصار هذا الدين في سبيل نشر الإسلام ؟!! 

كل حروبكم ايها المجوس كانت ضد الإسلام ولنشر التشيع فقط لا غير 

فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه أيها الفارسي المجوسي
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2011)

> *هم يقولون  نجد  يسوع  قد انكر كل شيء*


هو كل حاجة هايقولوها هاتصدقيها وتسألينا في عكسها ؟

اين انكر المسيح هذا ؟؟
انتي مطالبة بالإجابة !



> *بل لم ينطق بشيء*



بل نطق وقال ..



> *وسيق كما ذكر في  سفر إشعياء 53 وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ،  وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ.*



ما علاقة هذا بهذه ؟؟
لم يفتح فاه تعني انه لم يتكلم طوال رحلة الصلب ؟؟

احنا هانهزر ؟



> * السيد يسوع قال انا كلمت العالم علانية بينما الشبيه  الذي صلب بدله  صامت لايكلمهم*



اية التخريف ده ؟

بيقول " كلمت " يعني فعل ماضي ! ماااااااضي !!

ومنين جبتي ان يسوع ظل صامتا !!

؟



> * فقد شتم معلمى الشريعة قائلاً لهم )يا أولاد الأفاعي) متى 3: 7*



حاشا للقدوس ان يشتم !
هذا وصف لهم فعلا ووصف معروف !



> *وشتمهم في موضع آخر قائلاً لهم (أيها الجهال العميان) متى 23: 17
> 
> أَيُّهَا الْحَيَّاتُ أَوْلاَدَ الأَفَاعِي كَيْفَ تَهْرُبُونَ مِنْ دَيْنُونَةِ جَهَنَّمَ؟) متى 23-33
> *


الجهل صفة ، فأي انسان جاهل امام الله !



> * يسوع انا كلمت العالم علانية بينما بالمقابل نرى المصلوب الشبيه  صامت صمت  المقبوض عليه أمام بيلاطس كما ورد فى متى الاصحاح 13 العدد27 ( فقال له  بيلاطس أما تسمع كم يشهدون عليك)*



ما هذا التخريف ؟

النص الأول قيل قبل الصلب اساسا !!
والنص الثاني اثناء المحاكمة ولوقت قصير جدا !

وبعدها قال له " انت قلت "


تعالى بقى افهمك ليه المسيح ماقالش نعم مباشرة

اليهود بيقدموه للصلب على اساس انه ملك ارضي عليهم وان ده كلامه هو عن نفسه ، وطبعا ده مش صحيح ، لان المسيح هو ملك اليهود لانه الههم يهوه وليس ملك ارضي كما قال " مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم " فهو ليس ملحكهم كما يريدون هم ، بل ملكهم كإلههم ، وعشان أأكد لك ان كلام المسيح هنا هو موافقة ضمنية لكلام للقب ملك اليهود شوفي بيلاطس قال اية :

انجيل متى 19
*13 فلما سمع بيلاطس هذا القول اخرج يسوع وجلس على كرسي الولاية في موضع يقال له البلاط وبالعبرانية جبّاثا.*​ *14 وكان استعداد الفصح ونحو الساعة السادسة. فقال لليهود هوذا ملككم.


ولما كتب على اللوحة اللي كانت فوقيه على الصليب قال اليهود :


**19 وكتب بيلاطس عنوانا ووضعه على الصليب. وكان مكتوبا يسوع الناصري ملك اليهود.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* 
*20 فقرأ هذا العنوان كثيرون من اليهود لان المكان الذي صلب فيه يسوع كان قريبا من المدينة. وكان مكتوبا بالعبرانية واليونانية واللاتينية.*​ *21 فقال رؤساء كهنة اليهود لبيلاطس لا تكتب ملك اليهود بل ان ذاك قال انا ملك اليهود.*​ *22 اجاب بيلاطس ما كتبت قد كتبت.


يعني اليهود نفسهم هم قالوا عليه كدا ، وكمان بيلاطس 


*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* *
*


​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 







واحب اختم بـ نبوة وتحقيقها ،،


سفر زكريا 8 :

*9 ابتهجي جدا يا ابنة صهيون اهتفي يا بنت اورشليم. هوذا ملكك يأتي اليك هو عادل ومنصور وديع وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن اتان.


تحقيق النبوة :
**متى 21
* *4 فكان هذا كله لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل*​ *5 قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك يأتيك وديعا راكبا على اتان وجحش ابن اتان.*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* 




*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (15 يونيو 2011)

*


حنا السرياني قال:



انت تاتي لنا بتفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري لسفر الخروج و نحن نتكلم عن علي الاناجيل و علي كلن دعنا نذهب الي الاصل اليوناني
[/S                                     

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


حنا السرياني قال:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> *ابونا انطونيوس فكري في الرابط  يتحدث عن انجيل يوحنا  وليس سفر الخروج
> 
> ...


----------



## Critic (15 يونيو 2011)

*انا ملاحظ ان الاخوة بيتعبوا نفسهم و يجاوبوا و كانهم بيكلموا نفسهم و الاخت فقط تكتفى بتكرار نفس الكلام و كانها لا تقرأ الردود !*
*انت قلت تعنى : اجل كما تقول زى كدة لما حد بالانجليزى يقول : as u said*
*و ده تاكيد مش نفى*
*فبلاش التفسيرات المزاجية و الانطلاق للنتائج حسب الهوى !*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2011)

نجمة الجدي قال:


> *
> اخوان لماذا هذه  الكلمات
> 
> على العموم اشكر ادبكم
> ...



ثواني يا جماعة ، فين الكلام ده في اللينكات دي ؟


----------



## نجمة الجدي (15 يونيو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *انا ملاحظ ان الاخوة بيتعبوا نفسهم و يجاوبوا و كانهم بيكلموا نفسهم و الاخت فقط تكتفى بتكرار نفس الكلام و كانها لا تقرأ الردود !*
> *انت قلت تعنى : اجل كما تقول زى كدة لما حد بالانجليزى يقول : as u said*
> *و ده تاكيد مش نفى*
> *فبلاش التفسيرات المزاجية و الانطلاق للنتائج حسب الهوى !*



*
بقى تفسيرات ابونا انطونيوس فكري اصبحت مزاجية الان في نظركم ؟؟

اذا سيدنا يسوع  قال لهم  "انا هو "   ولا يقصد يهوه .. لماذا سقطوا على وجوههم  ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2011)

> *ابونا انطونيوس فكري في الرابط  يتحدث عن انجيل يوحنا  وليس سفر الخروج *


يا كذاب يا مدلس : لنقرأ معا :
*
* * الآيات (13،14): "فقال موسى لله ها أنا آتى إلى بني إسرائيل وأقول لهم إله  		آبائكم أرسلني إليكم فإذا قالوا لي ما اسمه فماذا أقول لهم. فقال الله  		لموسى اهيه الذي اهيه وقال هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل اهيه أرسلني إليكم."*

*  		اسم الله يهوه*

* 		طبيعة موسى الضعيفة المتأثرة بالفشل السابق حين خرج متكلاً على ذراعه  		البشري جعلته يتردد في قبول الدعوة. وكان لا يجب أن يعتذر موسى بعد أن سمع  		الله يقول له "أني أكون معك" وكان أول سؤال لموسى عن اسم الله. والله في  		محبته أجاب موسى عن سؤاله. أهية ويهوه الإسمان بمعنى واحد في صيغتين  		مختلفتين من فعل الكينونة في العبرية هو أو هيا = To BE.  		فأهية هو صيغة المضارع للمتكلم الفرد أكون أو أنا هو = I AM.  		وبذلك يكون معنى أهية الذي أهية= أكون الذي أكون. كما أن يهوه هي  		صيغة المضارع للغائب= HE  		IS=  		يكون.* 
* 		إذاً المعنى أن الله وحده هو الإله الكائن وكل الآلهة غيره آلهة كاذبة وأنه  		وحده هو الكائن الواجب الوجود أي الذي لابد أن يكون وهو كائن بذاته ولم  		يوجده أحد ولا يعتمد في وجوده على أحد فهو ليس مخلوقاً وهو الكائن بذاته  		ولم يوجده أحد ولا يعتمد في وجوده على أحد فهو ليس مخلوقاً وهو الكائن  		دائماً الأزلي الأبدي وفيه كل الكفاية. وهو الكائن وحده الذي بجواره يكون  		الكل كأنه غير موجود. وكأن الله أراد أن موسى يخبرهم بهذا الاسم ليدركوا  		الفرق بين من هو كائن وما هو ليس بموجود. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في 	 	موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والتفاسير الأخرى).  		والاسم يعني أنه إذا قورنت كل  		الأمور الزمنية بالله تصير باطلاً أو لا شئ. والعبارة تعلن عن الله بكونه  		الوجود الأول والسامي غير المتغير، وهو حاضر على الدوام، ليس فيه ماضٍ  		انتهى ولا مستقبل منتظر، لكنه فوق الزمن (حاضر دائم) وفيه نجد لنا ملجأ من  		كل تغيرات الزمن. وإن كان الله هو الوجود الدائم فمن يأخذ الاتجاه المضاد  		لله إنما يسير نحو العدم.* 
* 		واليهود خافوا من نطق اسم يهوه فسموه الرب وباليونانية كيريوس. وهناك فرق  		بين الاسمين الله والرب. فالله يفهم منها أنه هو رب الخليقة كلها، مثلث  		الأقانيم كلي القدرة والألوهية، الخالق والمسيطر على كل الخليقة وحده. وأما  		اسم الرب أو يهوه، فبهذا الاسم يخاطب شعبه وخاصته كمهتم بهم، كإله محب مشبع  		لاحتياجاتهم وكما نقول في أوشية الإنجيل "لأنك أنت هو حياتنا كلنا، خلاصنا  		كلنا، رجاؤنا كلنا، شفاؤنا كلنا، قيامتنا كلنا" فهو واهب النعمة والمواعيد.  		وفي آية (12) أكون معك هي نفسها أهية.*
* 		وأسماء يهوه التي أتت في الكتاب المقدس هي:*
* 		يهوه يرأه= الرب يرى ويرتب.*
* 		يهوه نسى= الرب رايتي*
* 		يهوه شالوم= الرب يرسل سلاماً.*
* 		يهوه صدقينو= الرب برنا.*
* 		ولكن أهيه تشمل كل هذا، فهو كل شيء لنا، أي كل ما نحتاجه نجده فيه، (هو لنا  		شيك على بياض) وهذا ما قاله المسيح أنا هو نور العالم، أنا هو الراعي....  		من قبل إبراهيم أنا كائن وباختصار أنا هو الألف والياء= أي أنا كل شئ.  		ويسوع المسيح هو هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد فهو كائن دائماً. ويهوه ترجمت  		باليونانية أنا هو= إيجو إيمي. لذلك قال المسيح حين ترفعون ابن  		الإنسان ستعرفون أني أنا هو (إيجو إيمي) (يو28:8) أي ستعرفون أني أنا يهوه.  		ولذلك حين جاء يهوذا ليسلمه مع العساكر سألهم يسوع من تطلبون قالوا يسوع  		قال أنا هو فسقطوا على وجوههم فكان المسيح بقوله هذا يعلن لاهوته وأنه هو  		يهوه. ولكن إذا حاولنا أن نعرف أكثر من ذلك لن نستطيع وسنسمع "لماذا تسأل  		عن إسمي وهو عجيب".*
* 		وأثار موسى بعد ذلك عدة تساؤلات واعتراضات وأعطاه الله آيات تسنده أمام  		الشعب وحين اعتذر بكونه ثقيل الفم واللسان أفهمه الله أنه هو الذي خلق الفم  		واللسان ولما رفض بعد ذلك حمى غضب الله عليه. ولنلاحظ أن هناك فرق بين  		التواضع وبين رفض الخدمة. وما كان لموسى أن يعتذر بعد أن سمع أن الله معه.*

* آية (15): "وقال الله أيضاً لموسى هكذا تقول لبني إسرائيل يهوه إله آبائكم  		إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب أرسلني إليكم هذا اسمي إلى الأبد وهذا  		ذكري إلى دور فدور."*
* 		إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب= عجيب هو الله الذي ينسب نفسه لخاصته  		الأحباء ولاحظ تكرار هذا اللقب 3 مرات في لقاء الله مع موسى (آية 6،15،16).  		وهذا علامة صداقة الله مع الإنسان فمع أن الله هو إله العالم كله، إله  		السمائيين والأرضيين، لكنه ينسب نفسه لأصدقائه من البشر، هو لا يود أن يكون  		سيداً بل صديقاً فنراه يكلم موسى وجهاً لوجه ويقبل ضيافة إبراهيم ويتصارع  		حتى الفجر مع يعقوب. وإذ نربط الاسمين معاً يهوه وإله إبراهيم.. نقول أن  		الله غير المدرك ولا متغير الذي هو فوق حدود الزمن يقدم ذاته للبشرية  		ليتعرفوا عليه كإلههم الخاص المشبع لاحتياجاتهم. فهو الصديق والعريس والأخ  		والمخلص والخبز والقيامة والباب والطريق والحق.*

* آية (16): "اذهب واجمع شيوخ إسرائيل وقل لهم الرب إله آبائكم إله  		إبراهيم وإسحق  		ويعقوب 		ظهر لي قائلا أني قد افتقدتكم وما صنع بكم في مصر."* 
* 		افتقدتكم= زرتكم بمعنى عرفت أحوالكم وهي نفس كلمة يوسف للشعب  		(تك24:50).*


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (15 يونيو 2011)

*



بقى تفسيرات ابونا انطونيوس فكري اصبحت مزاجية الان في نظركم ؟؟

اذا سيدنا يسوع قال لهم "انا هو " ولا يقصد يهوه .. لماذا سقطوا على وجوههم ؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

الاجابة هنا 

لا داعى للتكرار واعادة السؤال وتتجاهل الردود الذى ترد عليك  فى كل مرة *حتى لا يغلق الموضوع*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يونيو 2011)

> * بقى تفسيرات ابونا انطونيوس فكري اصبحت مزاجية الان في نظركم ؟؟*



هو يقول تفسيراتك انت المزاجية !



> * اذا سيدنا يسوع  قال لهم  "انا هو "   ولا يقصد يهوه .. لماذا سقطوا على وجوههم  ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



من نفس اللينك يا مدلس :

*ويهوه ترجمت  		باليونانية أنا هو= إيجو إيمي.*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (15 يونيو 2011)

M a K a R i O u S قال:


> يا عزيزى انا هو لها عدة استخدامات والاستخدام الذى تتحدث عنه  وهو الاستخدام المطلق ولكن يوجد نوعين من الاستخدام الاخر لها وهو استخدام الهوية واستخدام فى حالات الاسم المرفوع
> 
> وناخذ من احدى الابحاث هذا الاقتباس :
> "
> ...




* أُستُخدِم التعبير "انا هو" بشكل واضح كإسم الله. و هكذا، فإن فى هذه النصوص فى إنجيل يوحنا، حينما يستخدم يسوع "أنا هو" بشكل مُطلق، فهو يطابق نفسه بالله

اتفقنا  .. هو انا الي باقوله بان انا هو  تعني  اسم الله  وليس تعني  انا  هو بمعنى انا يسوع الناصري *


----------



## Critic (15 يونيو 2011)

*



بقى تفسيرات ابونا انطونيوس فكري اصبحت مزاجية الان في نظركم ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بل تفسيرك الهوائى*

*



اذا سيدنا يسوع قال لهم "انا هو " ولا يقصد يهوه .. لماذا سقطوا على وجوههم ؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**انا هو "ايجو ايمى" كانت تقال عن الله و لذلك سقطوا على وجوههم من هول ما اعلنه لهم*
*هل هذا يحتاج للتكرار ؟*


----------



## نجمة الجدي (16 يونيو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> اجابته كانت نعم بحسب لغه زمانه والايات الاحقه تثبت كلامي ولذلك نجد في التراجم الانكليزيه
> NIV
> Again the high priest asked him, “Are you the Christ,f  the Son of the Blessed One?”
> I am,” said Jesus. “And you will see the Son of Man sitting at the right hand of the Mighty One and coming on the clouds of heaven.”
> ...



*
اخي  لم يقل نعم   

الترجمة اليونانية تختلف عن الترجمة الانجليزية   

قال  ( انا هو )  

الشبهة كانت  لماذا لم يقل نعم اذا فعلا ان سيدنا يسوع هو التي تم القبض عليه ؟ 

هذه هي الشبهة  التي اريد الرد عليها 

اذا بالامكان تساعدونني  الرب يبارك بكم 

عاوز اقول للادارة فيه  شخص يلعن في المشاركات  معرفش ايه دخل اللعن بالمشاركة والنقاش العلمي 

اذا بيحب انا اؤيده  

لعنة الله على السيستاني الدجال 
لعنة الله على المجوس الكفار *


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2011)

> * قال  ( انا هو )  *



انا هو المقصود ، أي نعم



> * الشبهة كانت  لماذا لم يقل نعم اذا فعلا ان سيدنا يسوع هو التي تم القبض عليه ؟ *


لم يقل نعم لانه قال انا هو :


----------



## حنا السرياني (16 يونيو 2011)

نجمة الجدي قال:


> *
> اخي  لم يقل نعم
> 
> الترجمة اليونانية تختلف عن الترجمة الانجليزية
> ...


اخي العزيز المسيح قالها بلغه زمانه و فهم اليهود معني كلامه جيدا
و سياق الايه يدل علي ان المسيح قال نعم
لا يمكنك ان تفرض اصطلاحاتنا الحاليه علي اصطلاحات ايام المسيح 
و لو قلت لي
هل انت حنا السرياني....
و اجبتك
انا هو....
هل سيكون في الامر اشكال ما او ما شابه ذلك


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2011)

ملحوظة ، انا رديت والأخ المدلس ، لم يرد بكلمة على ردي واضع الرابط هنا : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2850337&postcount=26


----------



## نجمة الجدي (16 يونيو 2011)

حنا السرياني قال:


> اخي العزيز المسيح قالها بلغه زمانه و فهم اليهود معني كلامه جيدا
> و سياق الايه يدل علي ان المسيح قال نعم
> لا يمكنك ان تفرض اصطلاحاتنا الحاليه علي اصطلاحات ايام المسيح
> و لو قلت لي
> ...



*وفقك الرب ركز معي  الله يخليك 


أنا هو  = إيجو إيمي  وهي كلمة يونانية  تعنى يهوه اي الله 

يعني  لو قلت لك  هل انت  حنا السرياني   

حتجاوبني ب نعم  او تجاوبني  انا الله  ؟؟*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعني الشبيه اللي كان عاوز يضحك ع اليهود و نازل يتصلب بدال سيدنا يسوع
اتكسف يقول (نعم انا ملك اليهود) عشان اليهود يعرفوا انو سيدنا يسوع يقوموا يصلبوا سيدنا يسوع؟

و بعدين هو الشبيه دا كان رايح كدة يتصلب بمزاجه؟
اذا كانت القصة الاسلامية بتقول ان الشبيه دا خان المسيح

هو الخاين دا عندو دم و ضمير لدرجة انه اتكسف فراح عمل فيها شبيه عشان يضحك ع اليهود و يصلبوه؟
أما صحيح اصحاب العقول في راحة


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يونيو 2011)

> * أنا هو  = إيجو إيمي  وهي كلمة يونانية  تعنى يهوه اي الله *



تعني يهوه او الله لما تكون مطلقة ، افهم يا عديم الفهم

وتعني موافقة لو كانت رد على سؤال ،،



> * حتجاوبني ب نعم  او تجاوبني  انا الله  ؟؟*



هاجاوبك انا هو " ايغو ايمي " لان هنا رد على سؤال ، لكن يهوه في العهد القديم قدم الكلمة على اسا انها اسمه والمسيح كذلك


ياريت نفهم !


----------



## حنا السرياني (16 يونيو 2011)

نجمة الجدي قال:


> *وفقك الرب ركز معي  الله يخليك
> 
> 
> أنا هو  = إيجو إيمي  وهي كلمة يونانية  تعنى يهوه اي الله
> ...


اخي الحبيب 
كلمه ايجو ايمي عندما تاتي بمفردها يراد بها الرب يهوه
و لو اقترنت باسم شخص ما يراد بها الشخص نفسه
مثلا
عندما تكلم الرب في سفر الخروج
سفر الخروج 3: 14
فَقَالَ اللهُ لِمُوسَى: «أَهْيَهِ الَّذِي أَهْيَهْ». وَقَالَ: «هكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَهْيَهْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ».
καὶ εἶπεν ὁ θεὸς πρὸς Μωυσῆν Ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ ὤν· καὶ εἶπεν Οὕτως ἐρεῖς τοῖς υἱοῖς Ισραηλ Ὁ ὢν ἀπέσταλκέν με πρὸς ὑμᾶς
قال انا هو ايجو ايمي و استخدم الكلمه بمفردها فاذن المقصود بها الرب يهوه
و عندما استخدام الكلمه لشخص ما فالمقصود به هو اي الشخص
مثل
إنجيل لوقا 1: 19
فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:أَنَا جِبْرَائِيلُ الْوَاقِفُ قُدَّامَ اللهِ، وَأُرْسِلْتُ لأُكَلِّمَكَ وَأُبَشِّرَكَ بِهذَا
καὶ ἀποκριθεὶς ὁ ἄγγελος εἶπεν αὐτῷ· ἐγώ εἰμι Γαβριὴλ ὁ παρεστηκὼς ἐνώπιον τοῦ Θεοῦ, καὶ ἀπεστάλην λαλῆσαι πρὸς σε καὶ εὐαγγελίσασθαί σοι ταῦτα· 
ايغو ايمي غبرييل
فاذا استخدمت بمفردها فهي تدل علي الرب يهوه
و اذا استخدمت مع اسم شخص فهي تدل علي الشخص 
و كلا الاستخدامين ينطبقان علي المسيح


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 يونيو 2011)

اضافة بسيطة
كلمة (انت تقول) معناها بالضبط (كما تقول انت) 
يعني بالبلدي : زي ما قلت بالظبط

طيب نروح للترجمات

الترجمة اليسوعية
63. فظل يسوع صامتا. فقال له عظيم الكهنة: ((أستحلفك بالله الحي لتقولن لنا هل أنت المسيح ابن الله )) 
64. فقال له يسوع: ((هو ما تقول، وأنا أقول لكم: سترون بعد اليوم ابن الإنسان جالسا عن يمين القدير وآتيا على غمام السماء )).​
رغم ان المسيح صرّح باللفظ الصريح من قبل و قال انه هو المسيح ابن الله
لكنهم لم يصدقوه !!
و يعاودون السؤال
بالضبط كما الاخت المعاندة
 يوحنا الأصحاح 10 العدد 36 فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟​
و من نفس الاصحاح اللي الاخت أتت منه بالآية

 متى الأصحاح 27 العدد 43 قَدِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيُنْقِذْهُ الآنَ إِنْ أَرَادَهُ! لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللَّهِ!».​
وهو معلق ع الصليب
الناس يقولون فليجعل الله ينقذه لأنه قال انا ابن الله !!

يبقى قال ولا مقالش؟

نرجع لموضوعنا ، و من اليسوعية برده
11. ومثل يسوع في حضرة الحاكم، فسأله الحاكم: ((أأنت ملك اليهود؟ ))فقال يسوع: ((هو ما تقول )).​
مرقس 15
2. فسأله بيلاطس: ((أأنت ملك اليهود ؟ )) فأجابه: ((هو ما تقول)).​
برده انتي خدتينا في ربع السؤال و نسينا باقي الموضوع
وهو موضوع الشبيه

مادام هو الشبيه
ليه مقالش (نعم) عشان اليهود يصدقوه؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 يونيو 2011)

نجمة الجدي قال:


> * أُستُخدِم التعبير "انا هو" بشكل واضح كإسم الله. و هكذا، فإن فى هذه النصوص فى إنجيل يوحنا، حينما يستخدم يسوع "أنا هو" بشكل مُطلق، فهو يطابق نفسه بالله
> 
> اتفقنا  .. هو انا الي باقوله بان انا هو  تعني  اسم الله  وليس تعني  انا  هو بمعنى انا يسوع الناصري *



++++++++++++++++++

ذلك لأنه هو ذات الشخص

فالمتكلم هو الله المتجسد ، هم يسألون عن الشخص الذى إسمه : يسوع ، وهم يظنون أن هذا الشخص هو مجرد ناسوت مجرد

ولكنه أجابهم بشخصه على حقيقته ، فإن يسوع ليس مجرد الناسوت كما يظنون ، بل إنه هو الله المتجسد

ولذلك حدثت هذه المعجزة ، بأن سقطوا من القوة الصادرة من هذا الشخص ، وكان الواجب عليهم مراجعة أنفسهم ، ولكنهم لم يعتبروا ، مثل كل الغافلين

فالكلمة التى قالها والمعجزة التى حدثت ، كانت لتنبيههم لماهية هذا الشخص الفائقة

ولكن لهم أعين ولا يبصرون


----------

